# Lathem Reservoir Pot Tournament 9-15-2012



## jbenson4 (Aug 4, 2012)

!!!BASS FISHING TOURNAMENT!!!
LOCATION: Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir 5375 Cowart Rd Dawsonville, GA 30534
DATE: Saturday, September 15, 2012
TIME: Arrive at the gate by 7:30am to pay and ensure good launching time 
 Tournament Fishing 8:15am- 3:00pm 
Weigh in starts after all boats are back on the trailers and all anglers wanting to weigh in are present 
BOATING: Electric Motors Only, No Gas Motors On the Boat Period, NO EXCEPTIONS CCWSA RULE
COST: $5 CCWSA Launch fee 
$20 tournament fee per boat 
$10 BIG fish side pot 
$10 smallest 12 inch fish side pot 
 Total price $40 payout is 100% on everything excluding the launch fee. Every 5 boats =1 pay place
BOAT LIMIT: 30 Boats limited by the CCWSA so register ASAP REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS SEPT, 14TH AT 10:00pm
TOURNAMENT RULES
1.	NO LIVE BAIT, ARTIFICIAL BAITS ONLY
2.	5 FISH LIMIT AT WEIGHT IN
3.	 CAN WEIGHT IN DEAD FISH BUT WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND DEDUCTION PER DEAD FISH. NO EXCEPTIONS
4.	ALL FISH MUST BE 12 INCHES LONG MEASURED ON A GOLDEN RULE ANY SHORT FISH AT WEIGHT IN RESULTS IN AN AUTOMATIC DQ. NO EXECPTIONS
5.	NO TROLING OF BAITS DURRING THE TOURNAMENT IF CAUGHT DOING SO WILL RESULT IN A DQ.
6.	LIVE WELLS ARE REQUIRED IN THE TOURNAMENT. STRINGERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IF YOU DON’T HAVE A LIVE WELL, A COOLER OR PLASTIC STORAGE BIN WORKS GREAT
7.	LARGE MOUTH AND SPOTTED BASS ARE THE ONLY SPECIES ALLOWED TO BE WEIGHED IN NO BREAM, CATFISH, AND ECT.
8.	ARIVE BETWEEN 7:30-8:00am TO PAY FOR THE TOURNAMENT IF LATE WILL RESULT IN A HALF POUND WEIGHT DEDUCTION AT WEIGHT IN.
9.	NO LINES IN THE WATER AFTER 3:00pm AND DON’T BE LATE TO THE WEIGHT IN THAT STARTS AFTER ALL BOATS ARE BACK ON THE TRAILERS AND ALL ANGLERS THAT WANT TO WEIGH IN AREPRESENT   IF A TEAM IS LATE GETTING BACK TO THE RAMP THERE WILL BE A HALF POUND DEDUCTION IN TOTAL WEIGHT PER EACH MINUTE LATE TO LAUNCH OR WEIGH IN
TO REGISTER CALL: Jesse Benson @ 770-605-1425 or email @ jesse.benson29@yahoo.com 
Registration is open to the first 30 boats so register ASAP.
 REGISTRATION CUTOFF IS SEPT, 14TH AT 10:00pm


----------



## russ010 (Aug 9, 2012)

wish I could make it to this tourney, but that's my 5 year wedding anniversary.... I could probably fish it, but I'd probably be swimming with the fish at some point during the day after the wife found out


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha I hear you and congratulations in the anniversary I will be hosting many more pot tournaments again this fall and winter on both Lathem and hickory log


----------



## russ010 (Aug 10, 2012)

That sounds good. A lot of guys are wanting to do them too I think. We were going to put some on, but if you can do it, run with it. 

I may be getting a new to me boat, and the majority of my winter will be modding it out to be ready for next year, so I won't be able to do many tournaments.


----------



## jack butler (Aug 10, 2012)

touraments sound good only other winter ones are on the southside


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will put on many tournaments this winter and may start a winter trail after the first tournament if we have enuff people intrested in the events


----------



## -Jason- (Aug 15, 2012)

It's my wedding anniversary too but I'd like to get in the next one.


----------



## jbenson4 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations and ok sounds good I will post more dates later down the road


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me and Nathan in. I am going to say 6lbs will take 1st. If things go as normal that smallest will be very close! I am going to guess that .71 takes small fish!


----------



## Ironrabbit (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't wait!! Sunny and I will be there looking for that same big fish we caught there at the last tournament.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Sep 12, 2012)

6 pounds total Merky???  That's what I plan on weighing in for the small fish pot.  They are absolutely EATING the Alabama rig up there right now!!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 13, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> 6 pounds total Merky???  That's what I plan on weighing in for the small fish pot.  They are absolutely EATING the Alabama rig up there right now!!


----------



## deepwater (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in Jesse


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 13, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> 6 pounds total Merky???  That's what I plan on weighing in for the small fish pot.  They are absolutely EATING the Alabama rig up there right now!!



Are you thinking clearly? What lake are you talking about?

If all that your throwing is an a-rig can I borrow all your other rods at the event?


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Sep 13, 2012)

The key to fishing the A-rig on Hollis is light line and heavy jig heads.   I recommend 6 to 8 pound mono with five 1/2 ounce jig heads.  Be sure to use a 7'6" med heavy rod so you can really launch that thang out there....let it sink too the bottom and SLOWLY reel it back and HOLD ON!!!


----------



## deepwater (Sep 13, 2012)

I told you those fish at Lathem would eat the A rig, you just have to put 10" worms on instead of swimbaits.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Try putting 5 huddlestons on it the 10 inchers they work great


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Sep 13, 2012)

The 10" Hudds have a tendency to want to swim back to the surface....I have to go with the 1 ounce jig heads and 6 pound florocarbon to keep them down on the bottom.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah good point lol got to keep it on the bottom at all times it also is great in the timber


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 13, 2012)

DAWGFISH66 said:


> I have to go with the 1 ounce jig heads and 6 pound florocarbon to keep them down on the bottom.



Hmm....your story is altered!

So you gonna let me borrow all your other rods?


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Sep 13, 2012)

MerkyWaters said:


> Hmm....your story is altered!
> 
> So you gonna let me borrow all your other rods?



How about I just promise that I wont bring more than 8 rods???


----------



## MerkyWaters (Sep 17, 2012)

Jesse,

I enjoyed this event. You done a fine job and Thank you for putting this pot tournament together.


----------



## jbenson4 (Sep 17, 2012)

First place 	Kevin 	Terry 	5 fish 	5 alive 	5.022 Big Fish 	No Small Fish 	10.438 total weight 
Second Place 	Merrick M.	Nathan C.	5 fish 	5 alive 	4.552 Big Fish 	.580 Small Fish 	7.606 total weight 
Third Place 	Mike 	Tim 	5 fish 	5 alive 	No Big Fish 	.782 Small Fish 	5.760 total weight 
Fourth Place 	Matt H.	Steven H.	5 fish 	5 alive 	No Big Fish 	.752 Small Fish 	5.366 total weight 
Fifth Place 	Jesse B.	Chance C.	5 fish 	5 alive 	No Big Fish 	.684 Small Fish 	4.234 total weight
Sixth Place 	Daniel W.	T.C.	4 fish 	4 alive 	No Big Fish	No Small Fish 	3.780 total weight 
Seventh Place 	James 	Sunny 	1 fish 	1 alive 	No Big Fish	.988 Small Fish	.988 total weight 
Eighth Place 	Brian T.	Matt D.	1 fish 	1 alive 	No Big Fish 	.912 Small Fish 	.912 total weight


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats to Kevin and Terry


----------

